# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  The McQueens

## x Amby x

Im really excited about this family! I love Michaela, it think shes brilliant, and now we know where she gets her attitude from! Her mother! And with Mercedes McQueen turing up next week i think they're going to be the family of Chester this summer! What are your thoughts?

----------


## doginthepond

Is that the first we have seen of Mother McQeen? I've not got E4!

I think they are going to liven the village up!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

The mum's a right nutter lmao! God knows what the dad's like  :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

omg, how could i have guess that michaela would have a mother like that lol!

----------


## Katy

Hilarious, especially when she wqs saying Amy love you can copme to ours anytime. I think they will be a great addition to the soap. I think they will be who we look out for this summer.

----------


## x Amby x

OMG how much does Mercedes remind you of Karen McDonnald from Corrie?

----------


## shannisrules

> OMG how much does Mercedes remind you of Karen McDonnald from Corrie?


very much! as soon as i heared her voice i thought karen

----------


## Chris_2k11

> OMG how much does Mercedes remind you of Karen McDonnald from Corrie?


Omg that's it!  :EEK!:  Spot on!  :Big Grin:   I was just sat there thinking "she reminds me of someone off another soap....." lol

----------


## Florijo

> OMG how much does Mercedes remind you of Karen McDonnald from Corrie?


lol, your right she does. Spooky. :Ninja:

----------


## x Amby x

lol I quite like Mercedes, its good to have a new bitch on the block! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's great! I really like her!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

I like Mercerdes - she's feisty, a good strong character, gonna call her Merc for short lol

----------


## Katy

I like her to, she intoduced herself well, and your right about the Karen McDonald thing. I like the way shes not just a stranger as well, and we know her from bein Michaelas sister.

----------


## Lennie

*New Kids on the Block*
21 June 2006 


Any one for a scrub down? 

Here comes the insatiable yet mouthy new cast member to join the HOLLYOAKS family. Step by step Mercedes McQueen is hanging tough to get just what she wants... and what Mercedes wants... Mercedes gets!

*Vixen*
The nineteen year old feisty vixen first entered the village in search of a beauty salon. 

A compelling fusion of "chav" and glamour, Mercedes swaggered into Evissa forcefully accusing Sophie of damaging her neck in a bid for compensation. Not content on Sophie being fired, she also has her sights set on something more precious to Miss Burton. 

*Glamour*
As this week unfolds we'll get to see the sixâpack, "urban glamour" girl work wonders on the HOLLYOAKS hunks. Her enthralling image, wit and dangerous streak entices more lads than she can shake a stick at... 

So is the girl an unstoppable force? Has she got an Achilles heel? Or has she got the Right Stuff? Where does this girl hail from, I hear you holler?

*Ballsy*
Bold, brash and ballsy, Mercedes McQueen is related to Michaela, the girl with the gift of the gab. And if you thought that wasn't enough... you can be sure that there'll be other family members elbowing their way into the series! 

So tune in every week day at 6:30pm on Channel 4. Didn't catch it first time round? Try waking up to the omnibus on Sunday at 9:50am...

----------


## x Amby x

Thanks for posting, i really like her, shes one of my favourite at the moment, even though shes just come in!

----------


## Lennie

I like her too, she's not a bitch but very confident, goes for what she wants

----------


## diamond1

:Heart:  her and russ would make a great couple......i hope they do get together  :Heart:

----------


## Footie_Chick

> OMG how much does Mercedes remind you of Karen McDonnald from Corrie?


I actually think she looks really like Kimberley Walsh from Girls Aloud, I had to check her name at the end to make sure it wasn't her sister.

----------


## diamond1

yes your right that girls aloud singer does have a sister who acts she was in eastenders one as chrissie cell mate!

----------


## Footie_Chick

I didn't know if she had a sister or not, I just thought she looked like her. But thanks for letting me know.

----------


## Lennie

Meet the McQueens Bitesize clip is up - http://www.hollyoaks.com/interactive/video.asp#content

Carmel kinda looks like Chantelle BB  :EEK!:

----------


## x Amby x

having just watched that i must agree with you Lennie, i thought that as well! lol I dont mind Tina either, all load families have to have a quiet and nice one, take the Slaters for example! lol

----------


## EE Rocks

The McQueens are one of the best familes in Hollyoaks right now!!

I liked them stright away. Mercedes rocks, she does sound like Karen from corrie lol. She is just what the show needed- a bitch. She is a good strong feisty character. Tina is ok as well. They are fantastic! :Clap:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Does anyone have any information about Jacqui Mcqueen. like who plays her and what she looks like, i've been having a search on the net but can't find much.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Stumbled upon this picture when searching the internet.

http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?i...8095500ef4.jpg

It's off all the McQueen girls.

----------

